# Trolling motor plug



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

So changing from a Motorguide Xi5 12v to a 24v. Obviously have a single 12v battery now, but will get a relion lithium single 24v battery for the new TM.

Was going to use the same Marinco plug in my deck with standard positive and negative leads going to the single battery.

Question is when I install another Marinco plug on my new TM can I keep everything else the same and run the negative and positive to the single 24v new battery for the new 24v TM as I did for my 12v?

I’m assuming yes, but never know.

Thanks.

Here’s my plug style btw:


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Time to upgrade; get rid of that Marinco garbage and get a Battery Tender.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

FishWithChris said:


> Time to upgrade; get rid of that Marinco garbage and get a Battery Tender.


I’m keeping it as it’s right next to my TM on the deck. I hate the tenders on the bulkhead with the cord running all across the deck to it. Looks sloppy.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Might be a good opportunity to look into a power pux!









Power Pux | Power Supplied Trolling Motor Mounting Bracket


Power Pux has created the world's first power-supplied trolling motor quick-release bracket. The bracket features a protected electrical connection with your trolling motor for a crisp, clean look.




pwrpux.com


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

mmccull5 said:


> Might be a good opportunity to look into a power pux!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I have to use my existing puck and I can’t access the bolts underneath the deck.


----------



## berry79 (Aug 13, 2020)

Doing research myself for trolling motor plugs. The one in your pic is what came factory on my boat. It’s only rated for 40amps. Might want to look into the amperage of your new 24v trolling motor. Don’t think that plug is going to be sufficient. I know my minn Kota 24v recommends 60a


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

The plug is rated for up to 36V systems. Plus I have a 60 amp breaker in case it gets wild on me.
Already running my new 24v Motorguide on it. No problems thus far.


----------

